# Horoc Park/Huron River Concern



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

Hello Fisherman Buddies..... I remembering seeing a post about Huroc Park/Huron River being a mess. Well I went to Huroc Park/Huron River to fish a few days ago. Then this morning I got there at 630 and go to the same spot and I tripped and almost landed in the river but I ended up landing on the concrete and hurt my knee. When The sun finally rose up Ive noticed a crap load of fishing line all over the place and realized I tripped over fishing line! I also noticed the ducks walking around and saw 1 duck with fishing line around its leg. 

We all should take care of our fishing spot when we get done. When I left for home I picked up around my area (even thou it wasnt mine) but there were coffee cups, cans, and loads of fishing line all over the place even with the garbage can within 10 feet of where I was! 

I just wanted to bring it up!


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

thanks for picking up some of the trash, i always try to take some out with me when i leave as well from wherever i'm fishing, took out a bag full of line and junk from below tippy last weekend, every bit helps if we all do a little.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

This was something I posted last year...


bobcolenso said:


> I usually take a trash bag with me, but today I forgot one when I was drowning worms in the backwaters at Huroc this afternoon. But one of the slobs also left a plastic Kroger bag so I was able to pick up a few beer cans, water bottles, nightcrawler containers, a few hundred feet of line, an empty pint of some kind of booze, Big Mac wrappers, some tin foil, and a Rapala box.
> 
> Then you'll never guess who comes up in a boat? None other than Michigander1 himself! It was a pleasure meeting you.


Maybe when the weather gets a little warmer we can get together and organize a clean-up. Until then maybe we should take a garbage bag with us whenever we go fishing there and walk around picking up other peoples trash while. I'll do that with fishing vest on and rod in hand. In other words, "This is not my BLEEPING JOB!!! I'm here to fish, not to pick up other people's garbage."


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

man all i can say is WOW! lack of respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Huroc park has always been a garbage pit from the end september- the end of the spring spawnning run of all species that run the huron. It looks worse than Tippy dam at the peak of fall combat fishing for kings most of the time. :rant: Pretty kr4ppy people cannot pick up their trash......makes you wonder what their living rooms look like..............


----------



## Walleye_kLaNk (May 26, 2009)

Well just got back from Flat Rock.. Yet no steelhead but noticed a few people leaving the area and my friend and I went to there spot and they left Mcdonalds stuff and there cans and crap there! I must threw out a pile of old fishing line when we got to our spot! 

Yeah we should pick a day for a Huroc Park River pick up.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*they have clean up days they are the days you see all the probies walking around with their garbage pickers and orange vests on *


----------



## icecanada (Mar 16, 2010)

We can't rely on probation losers to pick up the trash that they leave out there. I live in Flat rock and the dam is always a mess.


----------

